# Searching for a song in my head by Mahler



## JhKreisler (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello,
Yesterday morning a very short fragment of a classical music piece played on piano came in my head. It were only the first few notes, and I was pretty sure it was played on piano. First I thought it could be a Nocturne by Chopin, or a sonata of Schubert, but later I thought of Mahler. Since Mahler hasn't written any pieces for solo piano, it must be one of his songs, I thought. So I went through my songs-library of Mahler, and for a second I thought I had found it.

The song of which I'm talking about is "_Um Mitternacht_", the fourth of 5 songs of the "_Rücket Lieder_" cycle. But the odd thing about this is, only the 5 notes from the beginning (it is repeated a couple of times in the song, as being the main theme) are exactly the same as what was in my mind, but after that, 'Um Mitternacht' is different from what is in my head.

_Now, I'm not quite the composer, so it must(!) be another piece of Mahler? Does anyone have an idea, because I don't think I have unconsciously "written" another continuation of those notes_

Here is a piano version of Um Mitternacht ( 



 ), the rhythm is also a bit different, but not much. 
I'm European (Belgian, hence my not so perfect english), so for me the notes here go "do - la - do, do - la - do+high mi", while in my head it goes like "do - la - do - re - do - si la do - re - do - si la do" (don't have an absolute hearing either, so there could be a few sharps or flats in there).

Hopefully someone can help me out (+ hopefully this explanation doesn't sound too weird).

Thanks in advance


----------

